
Ask HN: Do you feel tired/exhausted after long deep hours of coding? - codesternews
How do you cope after long deep hours(usually 3-5 hours) of coding which requires to solve any problem. I get exhausted and I can not able work after this deep cycle. My attention span get reduce.<p>After one session I can not work on anything else which requires too much focus (work, side projects). What can I do?
======
diavelguru
I've been working as a programmer for over 20 years. I started my experience
when the first computer arrived at my house; an x86 (286 actually) without
protected memory meaning I had to code in text files and then open the IDE and
compile there or command line compile within DOS. It sucked having to switch
in and out of an IDE. But it taught me persistence and the ability to keep
going to solve the problem. I would work late into the night before
responsibilities forced me to go home to attend to first a girlfriend, then
wife, then little ones. Life is about choices. You can only control your
choices and nothing and no one else. What is your goal? Your desires? Your
fears? If you honestly ask yourself these questions and struggle with the
answer, when it comes to you it will be a wonderful moment in your life. If
coding comes naturally and you enjoy it and you feed your brain sufficiently
good quality food (ok a little junk food) you should be able to sustain
multiple sessions of coding in one 16 hour period - but take breaks. You also
should look at your sleep habits. With less than 8 hours personally I see and
feel the slowdown. My brain is unable to process at full speed. You should
limit coffee for when absolutely necessary. Over time your response will
reduce and you will be an absolute zombie when off the coffee - not to mention
the headaches, etc. So give it a try and see how your brain performs.

~~~
souprock
The 286 did have protected memory.

Each memory access was associated with a segment register, one of CS DS ES SS.
The low 2 bits were for 4 permission levels, and the next bit up indicated
which of two tables the MMU should use, the LDT or GDT. The high 13 bits were
an index into that table, which contained 8-byte structs called descriptors.

Each descriptor had a 24-bit base and a 16-bit limit. The base would remap
memory. The limit would cause an access denial for out-of-range addresses.
There were also permission bits, including no-execute.

That MMU was used by Xenix, Windows 2, OS/2 1, RMX, and various DOS extenders.
Some of those weren't very serious about controlling permissions or remapping
memory, but the hardware could do it.

Despite your forgetfulness, you seem like you might qualify for a job at my
place. Hacking up doskey is excellent. Here, take a look:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20328264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20328264)

------
diavelguru
one addition: Coding is the expression of work done in your head. The
expression of a solution you slept on and solved in your sleep. The current
way to get information from your head and into the computer. If you are coding
straight 3-5 hours, I'd ask can you automate something? Spend some time
thinking about the problem you are trying to solve, draw something, then code
it to get it out of your head.

